# Pro-Integration or Anti-Integration



## childoferu (Sep 5, 2009)

I've noticed that some people actually like to think that our Earth was once ME and IMHO I couldn't disagree more. I _love_ that ME is a fantasical place _somewhere_ outside of our universe, a world thats not polluted and de-humanized by the, well I'll just call them "inconvient truths" of our world and reality

Pro-Integration: meaning that you like/love the idea that Middle-Earth 
really did exist ages ago, and instead of a mythology, the tales of Arda is history

Anti-Integration: meaning that you like/love the idea that Middle-Earth is a mythology, fantasy


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 6, 2009)

I very much do prefer to keep a fantastical idea of ancient history, though I marked 'in-between' because I've never really felt compelled to think of the two linking together. I would like more elements of Tolkien's world in ours, though


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 7, 2009)

Was not that Tolkien person intending some of these stories to be a mythology for England, since he was a large fan of complaining about it not having much besides Arthur? I'll go with that. Anyways, I wouldn't pair mythology with fictional worlds. Mythology equals real life stuff, to myself. Superly awesome stories from crazy people in the real world. Tolkien's stuff is more awesome than your average fiction because it has way more mythology for itself than your average fantasy, which mostly just adds stuff that's directly relevant to the story.


----------

